

Apparently, Eightbit.me has hijacked my Twitter profile photo - hardik988
http://blog.hardikr.com/tech/eightbit-hijack/

======
lid
Yes, yes it does. [http://www.fastcompany.com/1737324/sticky-not-smarmy-how-
to-...](http://www.fastcompany.com/1737324/sticky-not-smarmy-how-to-introduce-
your-startup)

------
davidcann
Hijacked? It asked me and I said yes.

~~~
hardik988
I didn't approve any profile image update! I used the website 10 days ago and
never since! And today, voila, my profile picture has changed!

